# Neon tetra getting bullied



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi! I have a 10 gallon tank with 4 neon tetras and 5 adult guppies (there may also be a couple babies) and I've recently noticed that one of my tetras fins are all tore up or completely missing. it's only one tetra and i'm not sure if it's the guppies doing it to him or the other tetras. What should I do?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Can you get it out into a different container, at least for the moment?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi! So tetras need to ideally be in schools of 6+ as 4 in a group can result in bullying and stress. Can I get a pic of the tank?


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi! So tetras need to ideally be in schools of 6+ as 4 in a group can result in bullying and stress. Can I get a pic of the tank?


I had 6, 2 of them died from a random disease all my fish got. i cant post a picture of the tank i'm sorry.


Mbpoppy said:


> Can you get it out into a different container, at least for the moment?


I have it floating in a cup in the tank. He's not eating and his breathing is weird. he seems to not breathe for a while and then he gasps really hard.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh gosh, im sorry!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Can I see a picture, bullying can sometimes lead to the dreaded *Neon Tetra Disease.*


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Can I see a picture, bullying can sometimes lead to the dreaded *Neon Tetra Disease.*


i unfortunately cant take a picture. The tetra is however getting very skinny and his colors are very faded. I put him in a cup and in a baby guppy tank because that tank is warmer than my regular tank and he seems to be doing a little better. he is still not eating though. I am going to try frozen food instead of flakes to see if he'll take it today.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Hania41806 said:


> i unfortunately cant take a picture. The tetra is however getting very skinny and his colors are very faded. I put him in a cup and in a baby guppy tank because that tank is warmer than my regular tank and he seems to be doing a little better. he is still not eating though. I am going to try frozen food instead of flakes to see if he'll take it today.


Google neon tetra's disease.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

so update, my tetra was getting worse and worse until he couldn't swim and wouldn't eat anything anymore. i made the tough decision to end his suffering. I don't think it was neon tetra disease, but i still don't know what it was. My choice of euthanasia for him was freezing, as that was the quickest way i could think of.


----------

